# Mineral Stained Hedge Duck Call



## BrentWin (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a duck call made from some cross cut hedge that I got from Windyridgebowam. 

It has one of my first toneboards that I am satisfied with. 

The finish is dipped spar.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0002_zps2816531b.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0008_zps1c3eaf72.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweet call. nice work on the Toneboard. Rick


----------

